# hardest to keep



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

what is the hardest tropical fish to keep would u say? i was asking around and people say bala shark due to it being sensitive to the water and not very hardy. others say the discus as they too are fuzzy about water and the temperature and if tank is over crowded.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The only problem I had with my bala shark was that it grew too far quickly for its tank size, I was a newbie at the time too. Got it exchanged no problem anyways...


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus for me. But then again, I've never even tried taking care of one...


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

definitly discuss... I've had little luck with them.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus would have to be right at the top of the list. The main reason that people may have problems with bala sharks is the size of the tank they get put in.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Pelvicachromis humilis male ... totally murderous and insane ... never seen such aggression in such a small fish.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Juvie(1"-1.5") EBJD.
I've tried a few times, even with UV,daily PWC's & still no luck.
I'd only go for 4" or bigger if I ever attempt it again.
I've gone from blues to reds & Red's seem really hardy!!!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I would have to say that the species Orcinus orca are the hardest to keep. they require a very large tank and have a voraicious appettite.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Is the question...
Hardest to keep alive? or Hardest to keep in a tank?

Hardest to keep in a tank:
I'm amazed by the shark tanks @ IPU!!!
As much as I would luv to have a shark tank, I don't think I have the capacity or the experience. :lol:
Same goes for the Amazon tank @ the Aquarium. :bigsmile:
2 true monster tanks IMO!!!




Algae Beater said:


> Pelvicachromis humilis male ... totally murderous and insane ... never seen such aggression in such a small fish.


I just googled Pelvicachromis humilis & it looks like a huge Krib.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

for tank busters, I'd go for pimas and other giant amazon cats


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

harsest fish to keep : freshwater pipefish. there rediculously hard to feed and keep!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Hardest fish to keep alive in captivity is a great white shark as not even public aquarium can make them live a year in captivity and they just died all of the sudden.

Hardest fish to be keep in a tank are the freshwater stingrays from Asia and Africa. None of them able to survive a month in private home aquarium regardless on how dedicated the owner is. Only been been seen to trive in public aquarium if keep in captivity or larger ponds.

However all fish are easy to keep if requirements are meet and you know what you're doing.

You want a fish that is easy to keep...? Get a west african lungfish as even piss water with ammonia at a toxic level and it will still survive. Place it in a mud or substartes without water and it will build a cocoon and survive many years and will wake up only if the cocoon able to get some water in. Don't feed it in many years and still survive as it will use the tail as a food source and just regrow it over and over again. Lungfish survive many mass extinction already since the Devonian time and the species still alive till today.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> harsest fish to keep : freshwater pipefish. there rediculously hard to feed and keep!


Try placing a pipefish in a brackish water tank it will become easy to keep. I had a group of 3 before in my brackish water tank and they seems easy to keep. Just make sure they can get the food as they do have small mouth.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Is the question...
> Hardest to keep alive? or Hardest to keep in a tank?
> 
> Hardest to keep in a tank:
> ...


they are known as the yellow kribensis . Depending on the colour morph they can be docile or psychotic. the liberia red morph in my previous experience was rather vicious.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

*hi*

i just got some bala sharks, its funny i thought my tank was 55g but when i did calculate trick it comes up 66g so i think i have enough space. think ill bring angelfish to this tank and whats missing is a cleaner, not sure whats best/hardy.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

man i just realised i have like around 140g of water in my room upstairs. 4 tanks lol not gone through floor yet.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

The hardest fish to keep is the one you bring home having done no research at all. I'm sure all of us at one time has done this and had said fish die....


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Fancy guppies. Seriously.


----------

